# Merry Christmas!!!



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

Wooo! for being in New Zealand, I get to put this post up before anyone else!!

(I figured it should go in this sub-forum).

I hope all that putting off Christmas shopping pays off  .


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

*Christmas sucks*

Christmas sucks. Got me again, like every year. I forgot about it and now I can't buy food for days. Why am I punished because of some religious zealots?

Edit: What the hell? There's not even a tram tonight so I have to walk home. It's cold outside and I'm sick already! Bastards.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Dec 24, 2007)

what about those of us who don't celebrate christmas?
:/-<


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah lol, well that's not my problem. Surely you can at least buy food? Stores here will be open from midday lol.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

Not your problem, but (partly) your fault as one of those recklessly keeping this thing alive.

And no, stores are closed all day here. Yesterday because of Sunday, now three days because of christmas. Ok, at least some were open before noon today, but I'm sick and thus slept long. And it's still from Monday noon to Thursday morning that I can't buy stuff. Maybe (not sure) restaurants are open or I could buy something at a gas station shop, but both are expensive and I have only very little money left at the moment.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 24, 2007)

I think it's quite a secular holiday now. Mostly for businesses and people following along with it.

Seriously, how many people think of 'the birth of Christ' when they hear 'Christmas'?


----------



## Radu (Dec 24, 2007)

llamapuzzle said:


> what about those of us who don't celebrate christmas?
> :/-<




then don't post..and move to the next topic

merry christmas to everyone!


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 24, 2007)

Christmas was separated from Christianity and faith with the introduction of Santa and all of that stuff. Everyone should celebrate, its just a family holiday kind of thing. I'm an atheist and I still do

merry xmas to everyone that does


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

Everyone should celebrate? Why? And if you want to spend some time with your family, please go ahead, but why do I need to be affected by this?


----------



## Jacco (Dec 24, 2007)

It is your own choice to celebrate it or not. For those who do, merry christmas.


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 24, 2007)

I have to say, if you like your family, have fun with them, meet them, when ever you want, but why should you say "Oh, I love you all so much" just because it is Christmas? That's how my family acts, the whole rest of the year they mostly dislike each other.

And Stefan, go to friends or family and ask for food there ^^


----------



## Ton (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi all Merry Christmas every body

Stefan please understand this is not a discusion topic we just want to share are best wishes. And yes I am a christian and must be religious zealots, still I like you very much and whish you all the best.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmpf, I hate it when people treat me so cordially when I'm trying to be mean. Alright, thanks Ton, and all the best for you and your newly expanded family as well.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> I think it's quite a secular holiday now. Mostly for businesses and people following along with it.
> 
> Seriously, how many people think of 'the birth of Christ' when they hear 'Christmas'?


 
I do think of "the birth of Christ" when I hear "Christmas" and I am not religous. The weird thing is that Christmas is a 2-day holiday and I am pretty sure Christ was only born once and died twice.

I really like Christmas because it is the only time of year when most people are as optimistic and friendly as I seem to be the whole year.

Stefan, I would like to make another bet with you that if you asked your neighbours for food right now they would be willing to give you some.

Finally: Happy Christmas everyone, let's keep up that Christmas spirit all the way to next Christmas.

(and an extra "congratulations" to Ton and all the new Dennenbroeks)


----------



## pjk (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas!!! 
(Still have another 4 hours though)


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

Ah well, you see, I want to keep Christmas alive, being a Christian and all. I must say though, that is wierd that all the shops are closed for 3 days?? And you mentioned on Sunday's? That is not what we're used to here  . Most places are closed until midday here, some places open, everyone open tomorrow for Boxing Day sales (which are EVERYWHERE (by this I mean, in every store here)). Surely you could find an open petrol station though? People always need petrol, and there is normally food there right?

Important thing is that we keep the death toll to a minimum at this time of year!! It tends to get very bad here in New Zealand, it's a real shame, and mostly because of drink drivers  . Sorry to bring the mood down, but don't drink and drive!!!


----------



## Dyste (Dec 25, 2007)

My family doesn't really celebrate Christmas, but I have no real discrimination towards it. I do have a disposition to agree with Cerberus, however. I don't really understand the purpose of having a holiday that promotes cheer and goodwill, when such outward expression should be exercised throughout the year, whether it is any international secular holiday or not. I also can't say that for most people, buying gifts invokes a better grace than receiving them.

Oh, and good job Stefan, haha.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

Dyste said:


> I don't really understand the purpose of having a holiday that promotes cheer and goodwill, when such outward expression should be exercised throughout the year


 
I agree that cheer and goodwill shouldn't be limited to Christmas, but I have nothing against them being promoted.

Also, I am pretty sure Stefan thinks he has "dips" on spreading "cheers"


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Stefan, I would like to make another bet with you that if you asked your neighbours for food right now they would be willing to give you some.


My annoying neighbour speaks neither German nor English, how am I going to ask for food? I might visit my parents, need to get some laundry done and the local launderette is also closed.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 25, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE WHO CELEBRATES IT!!  

hehehe Santa came and brought be new cubes!!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Stefan, I would like to make another bet with you that if you asked your neighbours for food right now they would be willing to give you some.
> ...


 
Sign language? Some international accepted moves for "food" are:
* Pointing at your opened mouth
* Rubbing your belly

Just make sure you have a video-camera taping you asking them, because I want to see!

P.S. I think it is pretty weird that Christmas took you by surprise. Where I live it is at the same days every year and wherever you look you are reminded about it. You must be really sick if you missed those clues. Maybe that is the real reason you are still a free agent and not a member of the FBI


----------



## Dyste (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think rubbing your belly signals hunger, haha. That's more of after you've eaten to signal fullness or that it was an enjoyable meal. Pointing at it works better. Use 'em puppy eyes!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 26, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I think it is pretty weird that Christmas took you by surprise. Where I live it is at the same days every year and wherever you look you are reminded about it.


Yeah but I've been reminded about it every day for at least a month or two so these reminders have long lost their significance.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 26, 2007)

you do know by the way how Christmas came about I hope: Christmas as a day of celebration was long held even before Jesus came about. The early Church renamed the holiday and associated it with birth of Christ to ease the conversion into Christianity. (By the way it's believed that Jesus was actually born somewhere around April). Not even the image of Christ in a stable with Virgin Mary is unique, but was long ago depicted in Egypt with goddess Isis and her (miraculously) born son, thousand years ago before birth of Jesus. All of this stuff is stolen and relabeled just like many many other things in Christianity... 
So Christmas is not really a celebration of the birth of Jesus, and acknowledging it that way could be considered a form of ignorance. For me it has nothing to do with Christianity, but I'm ok with other people seeing it differently, and I won't go around trying to spoil it for them.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> you do know by the way how Christmas came about I hope: Christmas as a day of celebration was long held even before Jesus came about. The early Church renamed the holiday and associated it with birth of Christ to ease the conversion into Christianity. (By the way it's believed that Jesus was actually born somewhere around April). Not even the image of Christ in a stable with Virgin Mary is unique, but was long ago depicted in Egypt with goddess Isis and her (miraculously) born son, thousand years ago before birth of Jesus. All of this stuff is stolen and relabeled just like many many other things in Christianity...
> So Christmas is not really a celebration of the birth of Jesus, and acknowledging it that way could be considered a form of ignorance. For me it has nothing to do with Christianity, but I'm ok with other people seeing it differently, and I won't go around trying to spoil it for them.


 
So the bad devil is teaching us something about religion


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmm, that isn't quite what Wikipedia says about Christmas. More that, people had their winter festivals, and Christmas was created to try to convert the Roman's to Christianity....


Edit: Of course, here it is in the middle of Summer


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes it is not on Wikipedia right now because of the edit wars that go on about this subject. I have argued our side on the corresponding Wikipedia talk page before, but to no avail. It is a topic of very heated debate because many religious zealots out there do not want the people to know and/or feel it is irrelevant information, because according to them Christmas as well all know it right now is clearly a Christian holiday. Ridiculous as it sounds. Go to the Talk page for the article to see some flaming that ensued about this very subject.

as a side note for future, Wikipedia is truly a mess when it comes to anything about religion/beliefs/ other topics that can be a subject of a heated discussion. If you want to look up the molar mass of Magnesium, Wiki is great. But do not go searching for answers on there in topics like this - you will only be confused or misinformed.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2007)

Lol yea I know, I don't really rely on Wikipedia. It isn't accepted here in New Zealand as an official source anyway  . You are probably right, I shan't debate over something I don't know (nor particularly care) about. What counts is not the origin (in this case), but what it means today. People today know of Christmas as a time to be with family and friends, and to give a lot. I see it as celebrating the Christian faith, it doesn't really matter either way, as long as we are teaching the younger generation to spread the goodwill, and not to be such a bunch of little stuck up pro-liberal snobs. (Lol, notice the subtle change from religion to politics  ).


----------



## Dyste (Dec 28, 2007)

Yea, well, I still say that charity shouldn't be taught to only be distributed once a year. I can't see that it does much good to have people feel that only a certain season is suited to philanthopic work.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2007)

But perhaps, for many people, one day is better than none? Unfortunately, it is not in our nature to be joyous all year round, or at all, although that statement does rely strongly on our evolutionary basis, which if you don't "believe", is then useless. Otherwise I would recommend reading "The Selfish Gene" by Richard Dawkins...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2008)

I think this thread needs a kick to warn Stefan 

Stefan: If you don't post in this thread within the next 24 hour I will start sending you PM's, followed by a package with clean socks, underwear and some food (that you will not like to eat)


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Stefan = Santa hater?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Stefan anagram: Fasten


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 22, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Stefan anagram: Fasten



or Fanset.

anyway, Merry Christmas, Chappy Chanukah, and Cheery Kwanzaa to all!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas, what cubes will you get for Christmas?


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## toast (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Stefan anagram: Fasten
> ...



Thanks to Stefan I know that "anal ravaged nun"  is an anagram for me

I am still trying to find something equally unpleasant for his name


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Hahahahahahahahaha!! Don't worry arnaud, I will help you with this also.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 23, 2008)

Stefan Pochmann anagrams:
http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=Stefan+Pochmann&t=1000

Cannon Fat Hemps
Penman Shaft Con
Shaft Pan Conmen
Hafts Nap Conmen
Acne Fan Nth Mops
Facts Man Pen Hon
Snatch Man of Pen
Man Chants of Pen
Mac Snap Hen Font
...


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Spolier

The cake the you might eat on Christmas is a lie, but any way my NEW average is 49 seconds im fast  , oh and merry Christmas and happy other things that people do...even to Stefan who hates Santa


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Christmas sucks. Got me again, like every year. I forgot about it and now I can't buy food for days. Why am I punished because of some religious zealots?
> 
> Edit: What the hell? There's not even a tram tonight so I have to walk home. It's cold outside and I'm sick already! Bastards.



Even though I dont celebrate christmas, I like it, because I get 2 weeks off from school !


----------



## Jgig1991 (Dec 23, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas sucks. Got me again, like every year. I forgot about it and now I can't buy food for days. Why am I punished because of some religious zealots?
> ...



I have the longest break this year because it snowed a ton and I got a SNOW DAY!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

you guys only have 2 weeks? i have 3! ha ha i win!to bad the cake is a lie ...


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2008)

I like this anagram for me: (Read fanwuq's post)

*Edges *Fez Milks


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Razing Judo Hero/Read Jug Horizon
Ha whats my name?


----------



## cuBerBruce (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas, from the only person in the WCA database with a first or last name (as listed in the database) for which "cuber" is an anagram!


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> you guys only have 2 weeks? i have 3! ha ha i win!to bad the cake is a lie ...



I have 4 months. Anyone care to beat that?


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Dene said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > you guys only have 2 weeks? i have 3! ha ha i win!to bad the cake is a lie ...
> ...



no way! how do you have 4 months?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Stefan Pochmann anagrams:
> http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=Stefan+Pochmann&t=1000
> 
> Cannon Fat Hemps
> ...



No, not good enough sorry


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Stefan Pochmann anagrams:
> ...



How about A Ash Rat Net
thats a anagram for santa hater


----------



## minsarker (Dec 23, 2008)

haha merry christmas to all

im dont celebrate christmas, but I did get 3 keychain cubes, ES 2x2, ES 4x4, ES 5x5 all in the past few days or coming up


----------



## MistArts (Dec 23, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I like this anagram for me: (Read fanwuq's post)
> 
> *Edges *Fez Milks



My name has too many vowels...

10 found. Displaying all: 
A Alibi Nu
A Ilia Bun
A Ilia *Nub*
Labia I Nu
A Bail I Nu
A Ail Bi Nu
A Ail Bun I
A Ail Nub I
A Ulna Bi I
A La Bi I Nu


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas, I think there is a Japanese Speedcubing Kit under the X-mas tree it's box with some plastic on it ( I felt it)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 24, 2008)

Only one anagram for me:
Qua Fin Gown
Whatever that means?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everybody  I like Christmas, you get to have parties with your family 


Edit: I also like Christmas since I can sleep in until 1:30 PM!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone, my family doesn't have much money for a set of V-Cubes  but I can expect a V5, Meffert's 4x4, Dian Sheng, and a Square-1, all white of course .


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Only one anagram for me:
> Qua Fin Gown
> Whatever that means?



Qua is a species of ape. It's my desperation word for Scrabble along with qi and za.


----------



## Michael_Wee (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry christmas to all cubers especially singaporean and hong kong cubers and wishing all of you lots of cube related presents, any singaporean cubers on this forum pls PM me I am currently in singapore and am interested in meeting any cubers in this area at this time


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Anyone interested in joining the Stefan Pochmann Hate Club? 



Michael_Wee said:


> Merry christmas to all cubers especially singaporean and hong kong cubers and wishing all of you lots of cube related presents, any singaporean cubers on this forum pls PM me I am currently in singapore and am interested in meeting any cubers in this area at this time



I'm a Singaporean cuber, and live in Hougang. You?


----------



## Bob (Dec 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> I have 4 months. Anyone care to beat that?



I'm off for two weeks but I get paid anyway...but for this reason, I prefer summer break.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 24, 2008)

Haha, Dene and I get our X-mas cubes before you all!
muhahahah


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2008)

Indeed we do.


----------



## Erik (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry christmas everyone!
Frohe Weinachten alle!
Vrolijk kerstfeest iedereen!
Joyeux Noel!
Zalig kerstfeest (voor de Belgen)!
God jul! (for Norwegian and Swedish people)


----------



## shelley (Dec 24, 2008)

And a Happy Hannukah to you.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone.
(bet you didn't see that coming)


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

yay for a interdenominational forum!!!
YAY! stefan dosent hate santa!


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmm, it looks like me and Mr Pochmann have traded places this year. At the moment I'm a santa hater.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Why do you hate Santa dene!? its Christmas eve!


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

My mom got me a Rubik's 5x5 to replace my other crappy one. But, I also received a $50 Visa card which was wrapped for some reason. So I plan on buying a V5 with that. This year I really didn't want anything. Not even a small idea of what to get. Ipod? No, I don't have that many songs. New phone? I just got one and it's not shattered... yet. Everyone probably gave up and got me more Visa gift cards and some puzzles. Hopefully a 6x6 or the like.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> Why do you hate Santa dene!? its Christmas eve!



First of all, it is _not_ Christmas eve, second of all "Dene" is spelt with a capital "d", third of all, Christmas time means family are annoying.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas
or as Walter says it: "It's all ho ho jingleass fake"


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> (bet you didn't see that coming)



Can anyone tell me the temperature in (heaven)' ?
Or has someone cracked Stefans password?
Will the sun still come up tomorrow?


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate Santa dene!? its Christmas eve!
> ...



Most people would refer to Christmas, not Santa, an imaginary person, and they wouldn't ask about someone's blatantly personal opinions.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



...


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



There, happy? I don't usually type what I mean, but there you go.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 24, 2008)

I got a megaminx, pyraminx (both mefferts mwahahaha) and a type E.

I also got clothes and racing gear for BMX'ing (grew out of old stuff )


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

That sucks; I didn’t get anything this year. I got a "B" on my report card and my parents threw a fit.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 24, 2008)

oh-well


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like you gotta wait 'til next year.


----------



## joey (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> That sucks; I didn’t get anything this year. I got a "B" on my report card and my parents threw a fit.



Haha, your parents are the hardcore.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 24, 2008)

joey said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks; I didn’t get anything this year. I got a "B" on my report card and my parents threw a fit.
> ...



B = Below average.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



A= 100%-90%
B= 89% - 80%
C= 79% - 70%
Failing = 69%-0%

Thats how things work at my school


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 24, 2008)

oooooh i remember this thread!  Wow... one year later. What the hell how did a whole year go by since then. 
*has a moment of reflection*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 24, 2008)

I decided not to go to church, so that means no christmas presents for me


it was worth it


----------



## KevinK (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



I can relate. I was moved up to honors English this year. I got a B because I had one B on a paper and we get so few grades!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 24, 2008)

```
+                
                                  +++              
                                +*+*+*+           
                               +*+*+*+*+         
                              +*+*+*+*+*+                 
                             +*+*+*+*+*+*+            
                            +*+*+*+*+*+*+*+        
                           +*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+        
                          +*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+  
                         000000000000000000000    
                                  ||||
                                  ||||
                                 >>><<<
```
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Where I come from B is average. A is above average. (They like to tell you "C is average, B is above average, A is extraordinary", but only the dumbest kids at my school got Cs...)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 24, 2008)

F(ail) E(ediot) D(umb) C(rap) B(bad) A(tta boy)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 25, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> I decided not to go to church, so that means no christmas presents for me
> 
> 
> it was worth it



I agree



Erik said:


> Joyeux Noel!



Somehow I read that as Joel Noort.

I don't celebrate Christmas, I get no cubes or anything else, except for lots of homework.
I don't get my parents. According to everyone else, 225 is quite good for PSAT, but it still = horrible for my parents. So that means no cubing until I take the SAT and get over 2300. (Well, I cube at school and outside, and when they aren't at home, so I don't really care.)
A= average 
B= banishment
C= (homi)Cide
D= Death
F= Forever torture.
So I'm mostly average, sometimes banished and almost never died...

I think the idea of Holidays is a waste of time and very boring anyway. Well, good luck to everyone who enjoy it!


----------



## riffz (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas! I'm getting a megaminx and a magic


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

too much emphasis is placed on grades. When you get to grad school, if you don't get an A, you did something seriously wrong.

...but then again, maybe that's just for education degrees?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2008)

It's just that everyone wants to get into a really good college. I find it kind of sad that they inflate grades so much in college and grad school though... what's the point of even giving out letter grades if everyone who did the work and isn't retarded gets an A? Just do pass-fail...


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> oooooh i remember this thread!  Wow... one year later. What the *hell* how did a whole year go by since then.
> *has a moment of reflection*



In a Christmas thread? NO!

!!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, my school has ABC...Fail.

Before I moved, it was ABCDFail.

Still my parents aren't like that.

A = Great job, keep it up
B = Doing Alright, but try and get it up (The reaction of a 'B' to a lot of people can easily change depending on which number 80-89 it is)
C = You Can Do Better
F = WT

Odin, if you can go to the Austin Spring, I'll personally bring you a gift, but I can't pay much. What do you want?
And yes, I'm serious.


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

qqwref said:


> It's just that everyone wants to get into a really good college. I find it kind of sad that they inflate grades so much in college and grad school though... what's the point of even giving out letter grades if everyone who did the work and isn't retarded gets an A? Just do pass-fail...



Yeah. Btw, has anyone else ever heard of a college that gives A+? Mine does, but it doesn't offset an A-. In fact, it is the same as an A, except it shows up differently on my transcript.


----------



## Faz (Dec 25, 2008)

Kevjumba's system:

A: Average (This is what all the asians are all getting, so you are equal with them.

B: Bad: Youre already doing worse than all the other asians.

C: Crap: Your parents are going to lecture you

D: Death: Your parents are going to whip you

F: F***ed


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I also like Christmas since I can sleep in until 1:30 PM!


 pftt thats nothing, I slept in until 5pm yesterday


----------



## panyan (Dec 25, 2008)

happy christmas people


----------



## Kian (Dec 25, 2008)

That's what I like to hear, Sa967St. being awake from 5pm-5am everyday is the way to go!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

Lot's of different grading systems. In The Netherlands we have grades between 1.0 (you came and wrote your name on the paper) and 10 (perfect) with a 5.5 being sufficient for passing

Also: Prettige kerstdagen iedereen!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2008)

Kian said:


> That's what I like to hear, Sa967St. being awake from 5pm-5am everyday is the way to go!



Haha, you're crazy. I could never get that much sleep. That's why I go for the 2pm-5am route. (Or 10am-3am while in college )


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 25, 2008)

Arnaud, you know better than to raise dead threads.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 25, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> Yeah, my school has ABC...Fail.
> 
> Before I moved, it was ABCDFail.
> 
> ...



My county has a messed-up system. It's A B+ B C+ C D+ D F

A: 94-100
B+: 90-93
B: 84-89
C+: 80-83
C: 74-79
D+: 70-73
D: 64-69
F: Below 64

I had a 93.42 in English last quarter, which was a B+, or a GPA of 3.5.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas...


----------

